# Our walk this morning.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Some pictures of a walk with Benji and Molly our Bichons, this morning.

Surveying the view.:laugh:




























Benji










Molly








































































Tired out.:laugh:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I bet they are hard to keep white.

On the top pic, is that some naughty owners dog poo at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes it does look like it doesn't it - must say I didn't notice it when I took the pic. It definitely wasn't one of ours anyway cos they had theirs in the garden before they set off. They aren't that hard to keep white really as long as I don't take them to the brook where there are swamps.:laugh:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

It looks loveley where you live

Its nice to see little dogs getting a decent walk too


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..see they like the rawhide Frisbees as well..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It is great here because I drop my daughter at school round the corner and then Benji can be off lead all the time then cos you can just walk in field after field and no livestock in the fields to worry about.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

have you not tried letting the little one off the lead yet jazzy? Or are you still training her with recall?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

it looks like a nice bit to walk ur dogs....both look very cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a fab walk - lots of open space to run and play.

They look like they had a great time, I love the last pic


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> have you not tried letting the little one off the lead yet jazzy? Or are you still training her with recall?


She's only 12 weeks old so I think she's a bit young and daft to go off lead yet. Her recall isn't good yet but I wouldn't expect it to be as we have only had her for three weeks nearly. She did go off lead last week when my daughter came with us but I wouldn't chance it on my own with two dogs especially as a white fluffy dog was killed with a husky a few months ago.:sad:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Fleur said:


> What a fab walk - lots of open space to run and play.
> 
> They look like they had a great time, I love the last pic


Thanks.

Yes it is a great place for dogs round here because loads of open space for them to run around in without the danger of roads.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww your dogs are gorgeous!!! and so white!! lovelyxxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Suzy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Can i have molly, yes??


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

awwww so cute!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cute! I must say you live in a rather beautiful area. Do you have a spare bedroom?


----------

